# Quail hunt - Burnt Pine Plantation



## cgrover1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's a video I made from a weekend stay at Burnt Pine.  It was an eventful weekend.  I hope you enjoy.

Here is the embedded version.  My apologies.


----------



## benelliBUCK (Feb 14, 2017)

awesome video looks like a fun time!


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 22, 2017)

benelliBUCK said:


> awesome video looks like a fun time!



Thank you!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2017)

That really does look like a very enjoyable time.  I also love the use of the drone in this video as well as it really lets you see the property so much better. 

My late Father was one of the most prolific quail hunters in the southeast and he always had fantastic bird dogs for a span of at least 30-35 years or more when I was growing up.  He and several of his hunting buddies had close friends that worked at the University of Georgia Animal Science Department back then and they knew how to take care of those dogs really well.  

He never wasted many shells either as he was the original "Eagle Eye" and he rarely missed a shot.  I have watched him numerous times kill 3 birds on a covey rise and also a few times, he doubled up and killed 4 and even 5 birds once on a covey rise.  I remember very well the first time that I was lucky enough to kill 3 birds on a covey rise with those three shots and I thought that I was the "Meanest, Baddest Hunter in the Woods"  at the time and my Dad just said, "you are finally learning boy."  My chest was puffed out for a couple of weeks after that.


Thanks for sharing this video with all of us.


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Great story!  Thanks for the kind words.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That really does look like a very enjoyable time.  I also love the use of the drone in this video as well as it really lets you see the property so much better.
> 
> My late Father was one of the most prolific quail hunters in the southeast and he always had fantastic bird dogs for a span of at least 30-35 years or more when I was growing up.  He and several of his hunting buddies had close friends that worked at the University of Georgia Animal Science Department back then and they knew how to take care of those dogs really well.
> 
> ...


----------

